# HAF XB Cooling Advice?



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been lurking around the TPU website and forums for a while and finally figured I'd join. I'm a big fan of the site, and I'm hoping to get a few opinions on my case!

I just moved from a Corsair 600T to a HAF XB because I saw it at Tiger Direct and fell in love. Right now it's housing a:

Maximus V Formula
i7-3770k @ 4.5GHz (1.22vCore) with an H100, but soon to be H80i
XFX 7970 Black Edition (soon to be two once my RMA gets back)
8GB Corsair Vengeance
Corsair AX850

My issue is that I only had half a day to play around with my 7970 before it died (fans), and in that time it was hitting the high 80s in the Crysis 3 beta. I jumped the gun a bit and ordered my second 7970BE yesterday, and that'll be here today. I ordered an H80i so I could swap out the push-pull on the front for two fast 140mm fans to give the two cards some more breathing room, but I'm not sure which 140mm fans to go with. The cooling setup right now:

Two Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED 120mm in the front intake into case > H100 rad > Two Cougar 120mm PWM exhaust into case
120mm stock CM fan that came in front is the exhaust fan
200mm CM Mega Flow exhaust up top

I'm going to assume that if the H100 has no issues with temps the H80i won't either. After half an hour in Prime95 the temps didn't hit over 75c with the H100. My main concern is the video cards.

If it means getting Crossfire temps under 85c at all times I'll happily change that up, but I've never really experimented with cooling since I've only ever had one card before. I appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2013)

If you check out the HAF-XB club here on TPU you might find some great answers to your questions.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175871

A great bunch of guys always willing to help a fellow owner.


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ooh, thanks for the link! I forgot about those awesome owner's club threads. I threw a reply in there, so I'll watch both of these threads.


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Seems like it took care of itself. Furmark temps make me worry, but real-world temps top out in the low 80s. The H80i was actually incompatible where I wanted it setup, but with a top 200mm exhaust all is well!


----------

